# 2002 Pontiac Grand Prix



## c.sherry (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello, I hope someone can help me.... my friend has an 2002 Grand Prix and she does not have a manual she jst needs to know which fuse is the Mall pgm(program) fuse can anyone help....asap....
thx,
Sherry


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Your local library may have online auto data accessible to card holders because it's cheaper than keeping books on the shelf.


----------

